# Defekte Sandy Bridge CPU's auf P67 Boards



## Mr Bo (17. April 2011)

Wie in einigen Foren zu lesen ist ( Computer Base, LUXX ) häufen sich die Meldungen über defekte Sandy Bridge CPU's.
Zu erkennen daran das die rote CPU LED leuchtet und der PC zuvor unerwartet ausgegangen ist. Über eine Mögliche Ursache ist bislang noch nichts bekannt

Betroffen sind bislang CPU's der Reihe i7 2600K 

Vielleicht schafft es die Redaktion von PCGH ein paar Infos über dieses Totalausfall zu recherchieren.


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. April 2011)

Links?

Intel scheint wohl große Probleme mit den neuen Chips zu haben. erst SATA, dann (angeblich) das hier...


----------



## Mr Bo (17. April 2011)

es gibt noch keine Links weil es noch nichts offizielles gibt.
Da ich hier keine deeplinks posten darf hilft aber die Suche bei google zu CB oder ins Luxx


----------



## knarf0815 (17. April 2011)

mal abwarten wenn was dran ist wird es schon bald die runde machen , kann man sagen wie die cpu´s genutzt worden ? , dranbleiben 
gruß


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. April 2011)

Hm... ich habe einen i7 2600 und ein P67-Board... hoffentlich geht da nichts schief. Sonst bin ich zurück bei AMD.


----------



## Killertofu (17. April 2011)

okay das ist jetzt das erste mal das ich etwas davon höre, aber ich hab nen I5-2500 und ein P67 Board. Vllt. liegt es ja am Board mit dem Fehler? Würde mich zumindest wirklich stark anstinken. Mit dem i5 habe ich übrigends auch probleme. Er ging zwar bis jetzt noch nicht einfach so aus, aber er berechnet bei Prime immer wieder falsch und ich weiß nicht woran es liegt...


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. April 2011)

Bei mir konnte ich nur bisher Freezes beobachten, das war aber eher eine Sache des RAMs. Seitdem ich diesen Manuell auf die Vorgabe gestellt habe, schnurrt er wie ein Kätzchen.


----------



## knarf0815 (17. April 2011)

@ mr bo  hab nichts im netz darüber gefunden 
gruß


----------



## Forseti (17. April 2011)

kein Wunder, wenn die Leute mehr als 1,4V auf eine 32nm CPU geben


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. April 2011)

Naja, im Luxx gehen einige Diskussionen rum.
Da sterben einige 2600K allerdings auf ASUS P8P67-Boards.
Anscheinend wurde vergesssen die vCore manuell anzupassen und stand wohl auf auto, was nicht nur das Board, sondern auch die CPU gekillt hat.
Aber erst mal keine Panik.

Edit: Weiss schon warum ich immer alle Spannungen manuell angebe und kontolliere.


----------



## knarf0815 (17. April 2011)

das hört sich ja schon anders an , auto v core und übertakten passt halt nicht so gut zusammen 
gruß


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. April 2011)

Also sind das eher fehlgeschlagene Overclocking-Experimente? Das ist beruhigend.


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. April 2011)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> das hört sich ja schon anders an , auto v core und übertakten passt halt nicht so gut zusammen
> gruß


 
Eben, hab aber zur Sicherheit, man weis ja nie, die CPU auch erstmal runtergetacktet und undervoltet.
Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzelankiste.

Mal nen paar Tage in Ruhe das ganze Thema beobachten.

wenn man nicht weiss was man tut, macht man nichts falsch, erstmal gar nichts zu tun


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2011)

Reine panikmache ....ich betreibe meinen 2600k schon seit ich ihn habe mit über 1,5v auf einen p8p67-pro und der lebt immernoch 

Und von denen deren CPUs abgeschmiert sind die ich kenne weiß ich das sie noch ein klein wenig darüber lagen mit der Vcore


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. April 2011)

Wie lange hast du deinen 2600k schon? @ True Monkey


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2011)

Seit es ihn gibt


----------



## knarf0815 (17. April 2011)

@ true monkey was heißt ein klein wenig ? 
gruß


----------



## botr (17. April 2011)

Bitte link zu den problem hab auch ein 2600k null probleme


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2011)

jenseits der 1,6v


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. April 2011)

Hier Betrifft es Revs mit dem SATA-Bug hinterher wohl auch neue Revs:
Asus Maximus IV Extreme und tote i7 2600K CPU - Forum de Luxx

Bei dem hier handelt es sich meiner Meinung nach um einen klaren Anwenderfehler:
Core i7 2600K nach 3 Wochen tot! - ForumBase

Aber wie True Monkey bereits geschrieben hat, eher reine Panikmache.
Wenn man es mit der Spannung übertreibt, selbst Schuld.

Natürlich wird ein Anwenderfehler nicht zugegeben, besser Intel oder Asus haben Schuld.
Damals, als das A8N-Sli Deluxe rauskam, hatte ich es mir auch sofort gekauft. Nach 4 Tagen ist es abgeraucht.
Das Austauschboard, gleicher Typ, rennt bis heute!

Die Diagnose-Leds des Boards zeigen nach einem plötzlichen Bluescreen "00" was auf die CPU schliessen lässt, allerdings ist in den Fällen, die ich gelesen habe, immer CPU+Board hin.
Aber nach dem ganzen Bug-Thema, ist man wohl noch ein wenig nervös


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2011)

Im moment ist doch ein OC Hype ausgebrochen .....seit SB auf dem Markt ist meint jeder seine CPU bis an die Grenze treiben zu müssen da es durch den Multi so einfach ist .

Nur das Risiko des abrauchens ist dabei ein wenig in vergessenheit geraten.
OC birgt nach wie vor Risiken die man dabei in Kauf nimmt ....und wenn man es dabei übertreibt darf man sich nicht wundern wenn es dabei zu verlusten kommt.

Aber ich ahnte das schon anfangs das einige abrauchen werden wo mir bewußt wurde das SB dazu verleitet mit OC in Regionen vorzudringen die bis dahin nur Extrem Übertaktern vorbehalten war die das jedoch nur mit Dice/Ln2 geschafft haben.


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. April 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Im moment ist doch ein OC Hype ausgebrochen .....seit SB auf dem Markt ist meint jeder seine CPU bis an die Grenze treiben zu müssen da es durch den Multi so einfach ist .
> 
> Nur das Risiko des abrauchens ist dabei ein wenig in vergessenheit geraten.
> OC ist nach wie vor ein Risiko das man dabei in Kauf nimmt ....und wenn man es dabei übertreibt darf man sich nicht wundern wenn es dabei zu verlusten kommt.
> ...


 
Das sehe ich auch so. Überall liest man: 4,4 bis 4,9 Ghz, gar kein Problem. Das verleitet halt zum ocen und natürlich, weil es so einfach ist, machen es auch die, die mit der Materie gar nicht vertraut sind.
Dann wird sich gewundert, warum auf einmal nix mehr geht.


----------



## Hugo78 (17. April 2011)

Dabei wird aber auch vor einem Vcore über 1,35V gewarnt, wenn man sich so umhört.
Also die Leute hätten es wissen können.

Bei meinem 2500k hatte ich anfangs drei Crashes (auto reboots im idle), wo ich erst nicht wusste warum.
Alle Spiele liefen, Prime lief und auch Memtest hatte über Nacht, mit unterschiedlichsten Settings nix gefunden.
Bis ich dann die Command Rate manuell auf 2T umgestellt hab, seither rennt die Kiste ohne Probleme.


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. April 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Dabei wird aber auch vor einem Vcore über 1,35V gewarnt, wenn man sich so umhört.
> Also die Leute hätten es wissen können.
> 
> Bei meinem 2500k hatte ich anfangs drei Crashes (auto reboots im idle), wo ich erst nicht wusste warum.
> ...


 
Machmal sind es die einfachen Dinge im Leben 

Werd meine Sandy jetzt mal schlafen lassen 

gn8@all


----------



## Skysnake (18. April 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Also sind das eher fehlgeschlagene Overclocking-Experimente? Das ist beruhigend.


Naja, was hab ich noch gesagt BEVOR SB raus kam, und dann von 5 GHz unter Luft NP geredet wurde, und teils mit Spannungen gehandelt wurde, die ich grad mal auf meinen Core2Duo geb?

Genau, das wohl die ersten Dinger bald sterben werden, weil das nur ne Zeit lang gut geht, auch wenn die Temps passen....

Btw. Gab es schon direkt nach dem Erscheinen von SB die erstem Meldungen, das CPUs plötzlich ausgefallen sind, die auf 4GHz+ getaktet waren, und die Spannung angehoben wurde. Bei 5 GHz und so 1,4-1,5V glaub ich wars sind einige binnen Minuten gestorben.

Hab das im SB OC Thread hier im Forum auch angemerkt, aber da wussten es ja alle besser  

Wundert mich absolut nicht, und geschieht den Leuten auch recht. Die CPU hat mehr als genug Leistung, da muss man definitiv noch kein OC betreiben, und wenn dann mach ich das schon gleich 10 mal nicht innerhalb der Garantie, bzw. warte mindestens mal die Erfahrungen aus den ersten 6-12 Monaten ab bevor ich damit anfange...

Ich versteh die Leute echt nicht, warum kauf ich mir ne CPU und OC se mir gleich? Die Garantie ist gleich weg, und wenn ich wirklich die Leistung gleich brauch, dann sollte ich mir ne bessere CPU kaufen, meine Meinung.


----------



## Jan565 (18. April 2011)

Ich glaube auch das es einfach nur Panik mache ist. Denn wenn ein Board Kaputt geht, ist auch nicht ausgeschlossen das die CPU gleich mit geht. Aber ich glaube auch, dass es eher daran liegt das jeder DAU seinen PC übertakten muss ohne das er weiß was er da tut und was es für Auswirkungen es hat. Wenn ich als "normaler" Zocker Takte, dann doch nur soweit, dass alle Spannungen im Grünen bereich sind und ich genau weiß, dass die CPU das auch kann. Ich habe immer noch die Standard Spannung an der CPU und einen deutlich höheren Takt. Ist zwar auch nicht das Beste für eine CPU, aber lange nicht so schlimm, als wenn ich Takte ohne die Spannung zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

PANIK :O

Naja, zum Glück läuft meiner nur mit 1.25 Volt @ 4GHz, ich hoff einfach mal das es daran liegt das die ihre CPUs einfach durch Vcore gegrillt haben...


----------



## Killertofu (18. April 2011)

na da bin ich ja mal beruhigt das es nur dadurch war das leute nicht die bios einstellungen überprüft haben, was ich eigentlich immer mache. hoffe trotzdem das meiner nicht mal einer der weniger doch mal durch die qualitätskontrolle kommenden cpus ist. wäre sehr ärgerlich nach 10 jähriger, mmn berechtigter, intel abtrünnigkeit. aber ich denke trotzdem werde ich intel weiterhin fern bleiben, mir ist amd doch sympatischer, auch wenns mal länger dauert, ich hab da lieber was funktionierendes^^


----------



## widder0815 (18. April 2011)

Killertofu schrieb:


> wäre sehr ärgerlich nach 10 jähriger, mmn berechtigter, intel  abtrünnigkeit. aber ich denke trotzdem werde ich intel weiterhin fern  bleiben, mir ist  amd doch sympatischer, auch wenns mal länger dauert, ich hab da lieber was funktionierendes^^



Ehm """ TLB Bug """ 

Wenn die nicht Üertakten können und die CPU abschmiert selber schuld .




True Monkey schrieb:


> Im moment ist doch ein OC Hype ausgebrochen .....seit SB auf dem Markt ist meint jeder seine CPU bis an die Grenze treiben zu müssen da es durch den Multi so einfach ist .
> 
> Nur das Risiko des abrauchens ist dabei ein wenig in vergessenheit geraten.
> OC birgt nach wie vor Risiken die man dabei in Kauf nimmt ....und wenn man es dabei übertreibt darf man sich nicht wundern wenn es dabei zu verlusten kommt.
> ...



 so sieht es aus 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, was hab ich noch gesagt BEVOR SB raus kam, und dann von 5 GHz unter Luft NP geredet wurde, und teils mit Spannungen gehandelt wurde, die ich grad mal auf meinen Core2Duo geb?
> 
> Genau, das wohl die ersten Dinger bald sterben werden, weil das nur ne Zeit lang gut geht, auch wenn die Temps passen....



Stimme ich dir zu , gab mal ein Fred wo vor Spannungen über 1,35v gewarnt wurde .



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Leute echt nicht, warum kauf ich mir ne CPU und OC se mir gleich? Die Garantie ist gleich weg, und wenn ich wirklich die Leistung gleich brauch, dann sollte ich mir ne bessere CPU kaufen, meine Meinung.



Welche cpu hat denn Mehr Leistung als ein 2600k ?

Ich bleibe mit meinen OC immer in der 1,35v Spanne ... aber es ist schön für 300€ mehr Leistung zu haben als für 800€(CPU)


----------



## botr (18. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ehm """ TLB Bug """
> 
> Wenn die nicht Üertakten können und die CPU abschmiert selber schuld .
> 
> ...


 
Intel Core i7 990X @ 3.47GHz natürlich warum fragst du? Ich finde das zum lachen warum reagiert ihr auf so ein schwachsinn asus ist super sandy bridge auch wer keine ahnung zum takten hat solls lassen.... rüttle dein johannes


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (18. April 2011)

Das sind doch nur CPUs die zu stark übertaktet wurden, jeder der einen 2600K hat will natürlich übertakten und manche übetreibens halt immens.
Die zurzeit beste Spiele-CPU (2600K) will man natürlich bis zum äußersten übertakten, keine frage, das mache ich auch immer aber mit verstand und Zurückhaltung.
Jeden 2600K kann man halt nicht auf 5GHz übertakten, nur wenn es einige geschafft haben ihn stabil bis auf zb 5GHz zu übertakten heißt das nicht das dies bei allen möglich ist.
Fazit: Manche sind zu ehrgeizig und zu blöd beim übertakten vorgegangen - Ende, Punkt !


----------



## spw (18. April 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur CPUs die zu stark übertaktet wurden, jeder der einen 2600K hat will natürlich übertakten und manche übetreibens halt immens.
> Die zurzeit beste Spiele-CPU (2600K) will man natürlich bis zum äußersten übertakten, keine frage, das mache ich auch immer aber mit verstand und Zurückhaltung.
> Jeden 2600K kann man halt nicht auf 5GHz übertakten, nur wenn es einige geschafft haben ihn stabil bis auf zb 5GHz zu übertakten heißt das nicht das dies bei allen möglich ist.
> Fazit: Manche sind zu ehrgeizig und zu blöd beim übertakten vorgegangen - Ende, Punkt !



ASUS ORIGINAL POST:
.................
......
 Results are representative of 100 D2 CPUs that were binned and tested  for stability under load; these results will most likely represent  retail CPUs.
1.    Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
2.    Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
3.    Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)
...........................
...............
Overall a key item to note is the best voltage to oc scaling range  potential for the turbo multiplier is 1.400 to 1.425 vcore. Using this  voltage range with an LLC recommendation of ultra high will generally  provide the best scaling potential with proper load temperatures.
..................
...........
It possible to overclock while keeping speedstep enabled and use the  offset voltage method for Vcore increase this will provide the overall  best in temperature and heatsink performance as well as generally  efficiency and extension of the lifespan of the motherboards its  components and the CPU. This is due to the Turbo Multiplier working and  exucting ramping as Intel intended.



also sprach doctor asus:     Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information - [H]ard|Forum

Ich lese bei meinem i2600k@4.8ghz maximal 1.45vcore mit offset +0,135 ohne llc und pll aus und kann damit leben.wenn der dreck abraucht,pech gehabt.Dann zurück zu meinem q9650@4.5ghz obwohl der dann die hd6990 ausbremst  

doktor asus ist da weniger zimperlich....bisher hab ich von llc und pll overvolting abstand genommen.


PS: einmal unabsichtlich offset auf auto und man bekommt den schock des tages mit 1.6v+  und das board macht nicht den kleinsten mucks bzw warnton...

Meiner meinung nach hat das uefi zuviel eigendynamik.man ändert einen wert und damit einige andere automatisch mit inkl auto kamikaze.
Award bios vom rampage war mir lieber,fand das einfacher weil alles unter "direkter kontrolle" und "durchschaubarer".


----------



## SwissGTO (18. April 2011)

@SPW
Die 4.8GHz sollten auch locker mit 1.35V zu schaffen sein (bei mir 1.32V)
Mach Offset mal auf 0.03

CPU Temps bleiben so auch nach 6h Prime unter 60°C (Wakü)


----------



## mmayr (18. April 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Hier Betrifft es Revs mit dem SATA-Bug hinterher wohl auch neue Revs:
> Asus Maximus IV Extreme und tote i7 2600K CPU - Forum de Luxx
> 
> Bei dem hier handelt es sich meiner Meinung nach um einen klaren Anwenderfehler:
> ...


 
Anwenderfehler wegen AUTO-Einstellung im Bios?
Was hier manche für einen Schmarrn verbreiten, ist echt schon grob fahrlässig.
4,5 GHz mit Auto stellen doch wohl gar kein Problem dar. Das restultiert in max. 1,2xx Volt unter Last. Ich musste per DVID sogar noch 0,030 Volt dazugeben, damit mein 2600K mit 1,296V unter Last stabil läuft.

Laut Intel-Live-Chat beträgt die max. VID für die SB 1,52 Volt und die wären 24/7 tauglich. Hab den Link mal in einem Thread hier gepostet. Vllt. such ich ihn noch einmal raus!

Leider macht sich hier im Forum die Unsitte breit, anstatt konstruktive Hilfe zu geben, Panik unter den Hilfesuchenden und haltlose Anschuldigungen wegen Selbstverschulden zu verbreiten!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

Naja, ich denk das man den VCore auf den Boards (oder zumindest aufm P8P67) manuell Fixt ist ein MUSS, mein i7 zieht sich mit Standardtakt 1.4Volt @ Auto, manuell eingestellt reichen ihm 1.25Volt für 4GHz... da sollte ASUS vielleicht mal was machen


----------



## Schrotti (18. April 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Überall liest man: 4,4 bis 4,9 Ghz, gar kein Problem. Dann wird sich gewundert, warum auf einmal nix mehr geht.



Witzig wird es dann, wenn man fragt wozu.

Zum zocken usw. und dann hat derjenige eine GTS 250, oder so ähnlich, wo das mehr an CPU Power komplett verpufft.

Zotac über mir wäre so ein Fall


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

Das ist nur ne Übergansgraka 
Ich weiß das das verhältnis CPU - Graka extrem unausgeglichen ist, nur für 4GHz brauch ich keine Spannungserhöhung also wieso nicht?


----------



## Dennisth (18. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

nix für ungut aber es gibt doch nur 2 Fälle:
OC = selber Schuld und nicht rumheulen
Alles auf Auto = Tja "Montagsprodukt" und ab zur Garantie und fertig.

Nur weil wir jetzt ein grafisches BIOS "UEFI" bekommen haben, kommen die DAUs und wollen natürlich auch mit ihren dicken Standartlüftern dick OC  Das das doch nicht gutgehen kann, dürfte jedem klar sein.

Ich mein bei den momentanen Spielen braucht man doch eh keinen OC oder? Die meisten Spiele sind Konsolenports und da sind nunmal 3 (HT: 6) =Xbox 360 bzw. 1 (mit 6 FPUs) = PS3 CPUs drin. 

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Reigenspieler (18. April 2011)

Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen.
Was wäre denn die Standartspannung von einem 2500K? Es finden sich teilweise widersprüchliche Angaben im Internet. ^^
Wie stellt ihr die Spannung auf die Vorgaben von Intel ein? Wenn man auf Auto stellt pfuscht Asus rum. Wenn man einen Betrag fest eingibt funktioniert SpeedStep nicht mehr. Im Offset-Mode kann man keine 0 eingeben ^^ jetzt hab ich halt - 0,02 Volt Offset eingestellt. Läuft zwar stabil, interessieren würde es mich dennoch.


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

Im Asus UEFI

ai Tweaker -> CPU Power Management, da kannste max. VCore ohne Turbo Boost angeben und max. VCore mit Turbo Boost, SpeedStep funktioniert nach wie vor


----------



## Reigenspieler (18. April 2011)

Aber bei "Ai Tweaker" gibt es ja immernoch den Punkt "CPU Voltage" mit "Offset Mode" und "Manuell". Wenn ich da Auto drin hab legt das Mainboard immernoch eine höhere Spannung an wenn man den Multi erhöht, oder?


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, was hab ich noch gesagt BEVOR SB raus kam, und dann von 5 GHz unter Luft NP geredet wurde, und teils mit Spannungen gehandelt wurde, die ich grad mal auf meinen Core2Duo geb?
> 
> Genau, das wohl die ersten Dinger bald sterben werden, weil das nur ne Zeit lang gut geht, auch wenn die Temps passen....
> 
> ...


Genau deshalb habe ich keine K-CPU gewählt. Der i7-2600 hat mehr als genug Power, daher braucht man nicht solche Experimente veranstalten.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. April 2011)

Naja, hab nen 2600K, aber mal angetestet. Komm mit Standardspannung (festgelegt) und die ganze andere Plöre auf disabled, auf entspannte 4600Mhz (6 Stunde Primestable).
Jetzt läuft aber alles @stock, will die arme Sandy nich quälen, bevor es nötig sein sollte.
Wenn man OC mit vorsicht angeht, dann ist es eher unwarscheinlich CPU oder Board zu killen.
Aber manche bekommen halt nie genug.

Es ist so lange Spass, bis einer weint!!!


----------



## FRfutzi01 (19. April 2011)

> Es ist so lange Spass, bis einer weint!!!



Hehehehe


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (19. April 2011)

ganz wichtig ist, und das sollten alle sandybridge übertakter beherzigen:

nutzt die loadline callibration für oc!

warum? ganz einfach wenn ihr ohne load line callibration mit offset so in richtung 1.325V geht, geht in den zwischenlasten die vcore bis auf 1.42V hoch, jetzt stellt euch vor ihr wollt mal zum testen 1.4V geben.... ja genau über 1.52V liegen dann an.
das sich dabei die sandy langsam aber sicher verabschiedet ist glaube ich obligatorisch.

1.4V als peak ist als 24/7 stable und safe ja bekannt(intel angabe ohne loadline callibration 1.325-1.35V-> 1.4-1.425V peak)
Asus gibt ja auch explizit 1.4V an, aber mit loadline callibration auf high-very high.

Meine cpu löppt nun, nach einigen selbsttests stark degradiert, auf 1.4V, llc very high bei 4,6ghz.


hatte es auich net gewusst udn so immer mal zum benchen 1,45V angelegt um 4,8ghz reinzubekommen, tja resultierte in 1.57V peaks.



mfg


----------



## Cey (19. April 2011)

Also ich übertakte meine CPU (i7-870) trotz Hochleistungs-Wasserkühlung nur auf ca 1,25V unter Last. Warum?

a) skaliert die Spiele-Leistung mit der CPU  ganz schlecht

b) benötige ich für ca 100 MHz mehr fast 0,03-0,04V

c) steigt die Wärmeentwicklung ja quadratisch mit höherer Spannung, d.h. 3800 MHZ bei 1,25V => 4300 MHz mir 1,4 V = 42 % mehr Strombedarf und vllt 1-2% mehr Leistung

Rentiert sich mmn nach nicht


----------



## Mr Bo (19. April 2011)

es ist schon erstaunlich das hier fast alle meinen man müsste schon über 1,5V auf die CPU geben um diese zu zerstören.
In meinem Fall waren es 1,248 V, also 0,015V über meiner Standard Spannung um diese ins jenseits zu befördern. 

Und es sind einige CPU's dabei die nicht übertaktet wurden und trotzdem gestorben sind, um den Spekulanten hier die Luft zu nehmen. 
Sind ja einige Schlaumeier unterwegs im PCGH Forum


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (19. April 2011)

ich persönlich hatte das oc auch nur angegeben um zu verdeutlichen wie bei sandybridge das mit den vcore funktoniert, bei 1.25V vcore peakt er auch schon tief in den 1.3bereich hinein.
selbst ohne oc.

das ist der punkt den ich klar machen wollte.
viel board verstärken den effekt auch noch um bessere oc ergebnisse zu erzielen von haus aus.
auch pll voltage tuning(machen auf viele boards von haus aus her) ist tötlich für sandybridge.


und das alles auf standard takt

ich hoffe es kommt nun verständlicher rüber.



mfg


----------



## thescythe (19. April 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ganz wichtig ist, und das sollten alle sandybridge übertakter beherzigen:
> 
> nutzt die loadline callibration für oc!
> 
> ...



Stimmt, hab mal eine Grafik mit da zugefügt die das verdeutlichen soll.
Es ist übrigens ein Mythos, wer glaubt das das Mainboard die Spannung hält, die zuvor im Bios manuell eingestellt wurde 

Zum Thema VID, gibt es hier einen sehr ausführlichen Beitrag : Die VID bei Intel-CPUs - Mythos oder Stunde der Wahrheit?

Zum eigentlichen Thema, mir sind damals 4 AMD CPUs verreckt (non OC), in ein und denselben Mainboard. Was später eindeutig aufs Mainboard zurück zuführen war und auch das Problem in diesen Fall so sein wird - Eine CPU stirbt nicht, nur weil eine zu hohe Spannung anliegt, dafür gibt es Schutzmaßnahmen die das verhindern.

Gibt es eigentlich schon fälle, wo kein Asus-Mainboard benutzt wurde ?



> ich hoffe es kommt nun verständlicher rüber.


Das Problem ist nicht, ob es verständlich rüber kommt - Man muss es auch verstehen wollen/können


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. April 2011)

@xXxatrush1987: Vergrößert oder verkleinert die Load Line Calibration Vdroop und Voffset? Was bedeuten die Prozentangaben? Sorry, aber Asus nervt mich mit dieser schlechten Dokumentation der BIOS-Optionen.  Wenn man googelt liest man nur etwas von Glaubenskriegen. Nur der Typ aus dem Gigabyte-Forum erklärt es ein bisschen und rät deutlich von LLC ab. Ich will ja vermeiden das die schöne blonde Sandy wie sandig vom Strand einen Sonnenstich bekommt. xD
Die PCGH sollte mal einen Artikel schreiben wie man Sandy Bridge sicher übertakten kann und dabei all diese (ob pseudo- oder nicht) Tunings erklären. ^^


Edit: Hat sich ja schon erledigt, danke thescythe!*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/56572-thescythe.html*


----------



## mmayr (19. April 2011)

Mr Bo schrieb:
			
		

> es ist schon erstaunlich das hier fast alle meinen man müsste schon über 1,5V auf die CPU geben um diese zu zerstören.
> In meinem Fall waren es 1,248 V, also 0,015V über meiner Standard Spannung um diese ins jenseits zu befördern.
> 
> Und es sind einige CPU's dabei die nicht übertaktet wurden und trotzdem gestorben sind, um den Spekulanten hier die Luft zu nehmen.
> Sind ja einige Schlaumeier unterwegs im PCGH Forum



Womit willst du deine Aussage über kaputte CPUs unter Standardspannung belegen? Hab im Net noch nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (19. April 2011)

Sind es wirklich nur 2600k ? Die Frage die sich mir stellt wäre warum nur diese?

Ich habe meinen 2500k bei 5,2ghz laufen seit Wochen und kein einzigen Absturz und prime läuft auch jederzeit fehlerfrei und temps immer im grünen Bereich. Wäre interessant rauszufinden was bei denen der gemeinsame Nenner war, nur der 2600k?
Habe auch nen asus p8p67 was bisher 1a läuft.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. April 2011)

Wundert es euch wirklich?
Wenn man der CPU auf Dauer 1.4 - 1.5 vcore gibt, findet das halt der Cache oder Memory Controller nicht so toll. Die Chips sind für solch Spannungen auch nicht ausgelegt. Das Intel jetzt ein Problem haben soll glaube ich nicht, da wären die Foren voll und die Großhändler würden die CPUs aus dem Programm nehmen.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (19. April 2011)

Es gibt ja noch die Intel EIST Funtkion. Aber wenn ich in cpu z schaue steht dort immer entweder 1600 oder 5200. Ich dachte eist regelt die cpu nach bedarf und last automatisch oder sieht man das nicht? c1 habe ich an sodass er beim surfen filme gucken etc nur im idle rumhängt.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. April 2011)

Für was brauchst du 5200MHZ?
Mein 2600K hat z.B. eine vcore von 1,16, wenn ich jetzt auf 5000GHZ takten würde müsste ich auf 1,5 vcore gehen (unabhängig ob ich weiß ob dass die CPU schafft). Das wären 30% mehr vcore, mal ganz abgesehen vom Takt, da müsste einen doch der Hausverstand sagen dass das nicht unbedingt gesund für einen Chip ist.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (19. April 2011)

für 5ghz brauchste 1,5v das wäre aber doch schon sehr sehr viel eher 1,4 - 1,45 in dem dreh.

Die Frage die man sich stellen muss wofür braucht man 4,5 ider 4ghz wofür braucht man Sandybridge eigentlich nen alter i7 tuts auch dicke. Ist doch mit allem so. Ist einfach nen schönes Gefühl ne potente CPu im System zu haben die niemals der Falschenhals ist die nächste Zeit und immer Leistungsreserven hat. Und natürlich das es nicht jeder schafft 5,2 prime stable mit lukü zu packen und etwas besonderes zu haben. Darum gehts hier jedem der oc udn bencht. Ahja zum benchen macht sie 5,4ghz ohne Probleme mit. Bin im hwluxx auf einigen Listen auch recht weit oben  

2-4 gtx 580 braucht auch keine Sau haben trotzdem welche sowie 16gb ram etc. Wenn man immer nur das hätte was man braucht müssten wir alle unsere PCs wieder verkaufen 

Ich will wissen das ich mein Sys auf max laufen haben und alles rausgeholt habe das war schon immer so. Aber im idle ist ja c1 an udn bald wieder EIST wenn mal einer sagt warum er trotzdem nur von 1600 auf 5200 hin und her springt?

Idle Temps 19-23°C
Zocken nach Stunden 55-60°C Prime 576k 65-allermax 70°C. Dabei ist der silver arrow mit ner fankurve eingestellt sodass er erst obenrum komplett aufdreht. Das sys ist im idle extrem leise und beim zocken höre ich auch nichts. shaman läuft auf 80% und alle lüfter des antec 1200auf low. Im Inneren ist nen Kühlschrank^^


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. April 2011)

@thescythe: Deinem Artikel entnimmt man aber doch, dass es Quatsch ist die Load Line Calibration einzuschalten. Denn wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe schießt gerade deswegen die Spannung über die CPU VID hinaus da LLC VDroop und VOffset verringert um auch unter last die CPU stabil betreiben zu können. Oder?

Edit: Ich glaube man müsste sich mal ein Oszi kaufen damit man das ordentlich dokumentieren kann ^^

Edit2: Hier wird es nochmal beschrieben: http://62.109.81.232/cgi-bin/sbb/sbb.cgi?&a=show&forum=1&show=6032&start=0

Sein Fazit:


> Damit rate ich auch jedem die Loadline Calibration zu deaktivieren.  Aktiviert man diese Funktion unterbindet man nämlich gerade das  Loadline-Verhalten und nach meinen Tests wird zudem auch noch der  VOffset reduziert!


----------



## thescythe (19. April 2011)

@reigenspieler, ich hab mich eigentlich nicht zu LLC geäußert, die Skizze sollte nur das verhalten der VID im Vdroop/Voffset zeigen .

Ob die alten Beiträge zu LLC auch auf Sandy zutreffen, vermark ich nicht zu beurteilen  - Wobei ich aber >xXxatrush1987< recht gebe LLC an zuschalten, denn damit hältst Du Dich NICHT an die Intel-Spec´s 

Deshalb:
Naiv zu glauben, dass das Mainboard die manuell eingestellte Spannung hält - Sein Kommentar zeigt es ganz deutlich 

Die VID ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg und nicht eine besonders niedrig manuell eingestellte Vcore im Bios !


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. April 2011)

^^ Das ist komisch, im ersten Absatz behauptest du, du hast dich nicht zu LLC geäußert. Aber du hast ihm doch zugestimmt LLC einzuschalten. Paradox.
LLC ändert die Vorgaben von Intel. Nicht anders herum.
Naiv ist zum einem das falsche Wort, zum anderem hab ich das doch nie behauptet - wenn du mich damit immer noch ansprichst. ^^


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (19. April 2011)

llc ist ansich schlecht und nicht gut, aber!

wenn man es intelligent nutzt kann man damit relativ entspannt übertakten ohne die intel specs zu sprengen.
ohne llc: offset 0.135V für 1.40xV bei 4,6ghz(peaks um die1.48xV wenn nicht mehr)
mit llc: offset 0.035 für 1.40xV bei 4,6ghz(llc very high, peaks um die 1.41xV)

reines rechen beispiel, manuell gemessen an meinem board.

warum llc jetzt schlecht ist?, naja der übliche unwissende stellt im bios 1.35V per offset ein(hey intel spec xD) und  haut llc rein weil er ja übertakten möchte oder mehr stabilität oder was auch immer.
und wie man sich schon denken kann freut er sich dann über 1.4xV unter load und 1.5xV peaks die seine cpu langsam degradieren bei jedem lastwechsel.

das sowas degradiert über zeit sieht man ja an der b2 southbridge: nur ein einziger transistor bekommt zuviel strom und schon hat man 5% ausfahlrate.
mit vcore befüttert man den großteil der cpu, mehrere millionen transitoren...


ich bin kein experte, das möchte ich klarstellen, aber ich kann sachen im bios einstellen und messen, das reicht dafür aus^^

mfg


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. April 2011)

Mal schaun wie lange deine CPU mit 5,2 GHz noch lebt, sowas braucht kein Mensch. 

Sorry aber wer seine CPU so laufen hat und nicht grad benchen will hat für mich keine Ahnung von OC


----------



## widder0815 (19. April 2011)

Ich hab 4,6ghz auf Auto stehen und (cpuZ) der vCore geht nicht über 1,35v (meißt 1,32v)


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. April 2011)

@xXxatrush1987: Ich sag es gleich, ich habe keine Ahnung. Alles was ich weis ist zusammengetragen aus verschiedenen Foren und in diesem Glaubenskrieg weis man nie wirklich was nun richtig oder falsch ist, aber dient nicht LLC dazu den Betrag von Vdroop zu verkleinern um unter Last einen stabilen Zustand zu erreichen? Der kleinere Betrag von Voffset ist soweit ich weis ungewollt und führt dazu das die Spannung eine Spitze oberhalb der konfigurierten Spannung hat. Bitte hau mir auf die Finger wenn es falsch ist. ^^


----------



## thescythe (19. April 2011)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> ^^ Das ist komisch, im ersten Absatz behauptest du, du hast dich nicht zu LLC geäußert. Aber du hast ihm doch zugestimmt LLC einzuschalten. Paradox.
> LLC ändert die Vorgaben von Intel. Nicht anders herum.
> Naiv ist zum einem das falsche Wort, zum anderem hab ich das doch nie behauptet - wenn du mich damit immer noch ansprichst. ^^


 
1. Meinen ersten Beitrag  ^^
2. Fehlte da ein Wort, ausgebessert ^^
3. Hab ich Dich damit net persönlich gemeint, es geht viel mehr darum, dass viele meinen die Spannung bleibt auf den eingestellten Wert 
4. Glaube ich nicht, dass LLC an für alle CPUs zutrifft - Die VID ist entscheidend, steht aber auch in dem von mir verlinkten Artikel 

Und zu guter Letzt, jede CPU ist ein Unikat


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. April 2011)

Das hab ich schon alles so verstanden. 
Ja, die restlichen Werte sind von der VID abhängig. Na und? Das spielt ja bei der Grundsatzfrage kein Rolle.

Das jede CPU im Detail unterscheidet ist mir auch klar. Spielt genauso wenig eine Rolle. ^^


----------



## belle (19. April 2011)

Mein 2500K läuft manuell eingestellt auf 1.20 V bei 4.2 GHz, LLC auf extrem. Ich denke da bin ich locker im grünen Bereich. Ich hatte ihn mal zu Testzwecken auf 5 GHz bei 1.40 V.


----------



## Pumpi (20. April 2011)

Mein 2600K läuft auf 4,8Ghz @ 1,48 Volt 24/7 !

Warum auch nicht ? Der Prozessor läuft doch eh nur in kurzabständen in dem Extrembereich.

Ich zock bei 60 fps im Vsync. Da bleibt der Prozessor eh fast immer unter 50 Grad. Die 3% der Zeit wo die 4,8 Ghz gefordert sind, bringen doch die CPU nicht um.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. April 2011)

@Reigenspieler:

wenn du dank llc weniger offset brauchst ist das goldwert, weil du so die peaks zumindest im rahmen halten kannst.
mainboard auto settings gehen nur über offset was dann ja peaks fördert, und auch viele user verfolgen dieses verhalten einfach über offset zu gehen ohne llc.

du verkleinerst sozusagen das band in dem sich die cpu unter last bewegt(schau dir deshalb gerne nochmal die grafik von "thescythe" an)
weil du den vdroop nach oben korrigierst und durch die erhöhte stabilität gleichzeitig den offset ausschlag raduzieren kannst.

mfg


----------



## Reigenspieler (20. April 2011)

@xXxatrush1987: Achso. Aber ist Voffset nicht nur die berechnete Höhe der Spannungsspitzen? Was ich damit meine, Voffset kontrolliert nicht die Spitzen sondern schafft nur einen Schutz der nicht künstlich verkleinert werden sollte, weil sonst der Wert seinen Sinn verliert, da ja die Spannungsspitzen über CPU VID liegen. Zum Beispiel wenn man in diesem Diagramm Vdroop von 0,04V auf 0,03V verkleinert und sich dadurch zwangsläufig Voffset von 0,02V auf 0,01V verkleinert liegt die Spitze der sich einpendelden Spannung immernoch bei 1,25V (oder vielleicht etwas darunter wenn die Auslenkung der Schwingungen von ΔU abhängt) was dazu führt, dass der Anwender keinen Wert mehr für das Spannungsmaximum hat. Oder?
Wenn man die Spitzen kontrollieren könnte, würde man ja alles flach machen, niemand hat ja ein Interesse an dieser "Peak Voltage".

Edit: Hier das Extrembeispiel dazu:

http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/3255/vcorellcsu2.jpg

Wobei hier der erhöhte Verbrauch, Wechsel von Idle in Load, die Spannungsspitze weit über Voffset hinausschießen lässt. Kommt aber aufs Gleiche hinaus.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. April 2011)

im normal betrieb wenn kein bios zwischen funkt ist der peak ja sogar erwünscht, weil er einen stabilen betrieb garantiert.
nur sobald man halt an die grenzen will ist ein flacherer verlauf sicherer, hat aber natürlich auch seine drawbacks.

kann sein das ich tatsächlich da beim offset hängen geblieben bin, fakt ist aber das man mit der offset erhöhung im bios auch gewaltig den Voffset in die höhe treibt.
weshalb ich halt den weg über llc gehe und somit meinem bios offset kurz halte, udn damit dann nur geringen "peak offset"(wie in der grafik) increase habe.

und zum besseren verständnis: da man die sandy bridge ja per turbo übertaktet muss man den turbo voltage ja auch noch aufschlagen was die differenzen und den damit größer anliegenden peak angeht.

natürlich bleibt ohne turbo die spannung in dem in der grafik angezeigten rahmen, aber mit turbo geht es ja schon höher.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (20. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Mal schaun wie lange deine CPU mit 5,2 GHz noch lebt, sowas braucht kein Mensch.
> 
> Sorry aber wer seine CPU so laufen hat und nicht grad benchen will hat für mich keine Ahnung von OC


 
Wenn du meinst ist ja ok.... ich oc jetzt schon seit 15Jahren meine Systeme und bisher ist durch oc noch nie etwas passiert.

Und ich oce halt in anderen Bereich wie du. Das normale ist mir zu einfach ich habe Spass daran das maximale auslzuloten udn stabil zu bekommen wobei mir 5,2 auch reichen. die 5,4zu benchen brauche ich net primestable haben.

Und ich kann sagen wer sich nen Phenom 2 holt hat keien Ahnung von oc weil du die Dinger hochziehen kannst wie du willst und es kommt eh nichts bei rum... ist auch so ne Aussage. Naja mach du dein Ding ich mach meins 5,2ghz unter Luft primestable FTW


----------



## Reigenspieler (20. April 2011)

Ok. Und warum treibt eine Spannungserhöhung über den Offset-Modus Voffset in die Höhe? Hast du hochwertige Messgeräte? Auf ein lumpiges Multimeter würde ich mich bei solchen Details nicht verlassen.


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> im normal betrieb wenn kein bios zwischen funkt ist der peak ja sogar erwünscht, weil er einen stabilen betrieb garantiert.
> nur sobald man halt an die grenzen will ist ein flacherer verlauf sicherer, hat aber natürlich auch seine drawbacks.
> 
> kann sein das ich tatsächlich da beim offset hängen geblieben bin, fakt ist aber das man mit der offset erhöhung im bios auch gewaltig den Voffset in die höhe treibt.
> ...


 
Ähmmm... wie kommst du drauf das die Peaks erwünscht sind 

Weist du eigentlich warum es die Peaks nach unten und oben gibt?

Der nach unten einfach dadurch das du einen größeren Spannungsabfall in der CPU hast, was die Spannungsversorgung zwar durch Kondis versucht abzufedern, aber eben nicht ganz schafft, bis Sie nachregeln konnte. Genau umgedreht verhält sich der Fall bei Lastwechsel hin zum Idle. Da wird plötzlich weniger Energie verbraucht, also weniger Spannungsabfall an den Bauteilen, also zack geht die Spannung hoch. Mit Kondis versucht man das wieder zu korrigieren, aber das schafft man eben nicht so schnell. 
Btw. Das leichte Schwingen, das man sieht ist eben durch den Anpassungsversuch gegeben, und da man eben keine kritische Dämpfung hat, Schwingt das Ding halt etwas....

Wenn man es sich raus suchen könnte, hätte man eine flache Spannungskurve und gut ist, dann könntest nämlich die Spannung generell etwas runter ziehen. Du brauchst ja für den Spannungsabfall beim Lastwechsel genug Saft auch im Idle an der CPU


----------



## Reigenspieler (20. April 2011)

@Skysnake: Hört sich plausibler an. Der Typ aus dem Gigabyte-Forum meint noch folgendes dazu.


> Es kommt zu Schwankungen / Schwingungen in der Spannung. So können Spannungsspitzen (positive und negative Überschüsse über dem Mittel) entstehen. Dieses "Übersteuern" ist gewollt weil damit schnellere Wechsel in der Spannung möglich sind. Im Prinzip ist das Verhalten sehr ähnlich zur Steigerung der Reaktionszeiten bei TFTs (Overdrive-Technik).


Stimmt beides, oder redet der Typ Unsinn?

Edit: Man darf in der Physik zwar keine Meinung haben, aber ich denke es ist nicht gewollt sondern nur unvermeidbar wenn der Spannungswechsel so schnell von statten gehen soll.


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2011)

Na nicht unbedingt. Du könntest einfach noch sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr viel mehr in die Spannungsversorgung buttern. Sprich nimm einfach mal Kondis mit doppelter Kapazität, mach dieses mach jenes, dann reduzierst du den Effekt immer mehr, aber ganz unterbinden wirst du das nie. Zudem steht da dann Kosten/Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis mehr.

Zur Aussage des "Typen" ausm GB-Forum:
Ähm.. jaein. Das Übersteuern ist schon gewollt, aber dabei handelt es sich eben NICHT! um den ersten Peak, also den nach oben beim Übergang zum Idle bzw den nach unten beim Übergang zum Load, sondern um den zweiten Peak, der Gegenteilig zum ersten ist.

Diese Technik nennt sich Overdrive und gibt es überall in der Technik. Wenn man sehr schnell von einem Zustand weg will, gibt man einfach zu viel "Saft" (was halt in dem Fall auch immer Saft ist) und bekommt damit eine schnellere Zustandsänderung hin. Man schießt damit zwar übers Ziel hinaus, durch geschickte schnelle Reduzierung hierbei hält sich dies aber in Grenzen, und kann danach durch Dämpfung/Nachregelung in normaler Geschwindigkeit.

Überlegts euch doch einfach mal kurz selbst. Ihr bekommt durch den Lastwechsel Über- bzw. Unterspannung, die eben da ist, was macht ihr nun mit diesem Zustand der die Stabilität absolut gefährden kann, bzw. auch der CPU-Schadet. Richtig ihr regelt erst mal so schnell nur irgendwie möglich aus dem Gefahrenbereich raus. Ob man dann etwas übers eigentliche Ziel raus schießt ist da doch absolut scheis egal... Das kann man dann ja langsam einregeln. Hauptsache man ist aus dem "Roten"-Bereich erst mal raus.

Der "Typ" ausm GB-Forum hat also keinen Müll geredet, er hat sich nur unglücklich ausgedrückt, so das die Leute die das lesen, eben nicht das lesen was er gemeint haben, sondern Müll verstehen 

So entstehen Geschichten und "düstere" Legenden 

PS: Übersetzt doch einfach mal Overdrive.. richtig Übersteuern. Damit ist die Korrektur gemeint. Man übersteuert die Korrektur!


----------



## Reigenspieler (20. April 2011)

Danke  jetzt ist mir die ganze Sache auch klarer.  Ich hab mir doch gedacht, dass da irgendwo der Hund drin ist. ^^
Und was hältst du von xXxatrush1987s Theorie, dass der Offset-Modus Voffset verändert?


----------



## Ralle@ (20. April 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Mein 2600K läuft auf 4,8Ghz @ 1,48 Volt 24/7 !
> 
> Warum auch nicht ? Der Prozessor läuft doch eh nur in kurzabständen in dem Extrembereich.
> 
> ...


 

Dennoch ist die CPU der Spannung solange wie du spielst ausgesetzt, ob da ein Kern oder mehrere laufen ist irrelevant. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wofür man 4,8GHZ braucht? Die Temp killt die CPU auf Dauer auch nicht, sondern Leckströme, Elektromigration usw...

Aber egal, OC ist Volkssport und jeder egal ob er Ahnung hat oder nicht meint das er 4GHZ oder mehr braucht.


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2011)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Danke  jetzt ist mir die ganze Sache auch klarer.  Ich hab mir doch gedacht, dass da irgendwo der Hund drin ist. ^^
> Und was hältst du von xXxatrush1987s Theorie, dass der Offset-Modus Voffset verändert?


 
Nichts, da ich mich 1. damit nicht beschäftigt habe, und 2. es ganz drauf ankommt, wie der Hersteller das implementiert. Also kann von Intel vorgegeben sein, aber rein theoretisch auch Abweichungen bei den MB Herstellern geben. Da sollte man sich erst einlesen, bevor man etwas von sich lässt. Sind einfach alle Möglichkeiten der Implementierung möglich.


----------



## Reigenspieler (20. April 2011)

Ja, ich versuch mich ja da einzulesen, aber Infos von Asus gibt es praktisch keine, in den Foren wird viel Mist erzählt und das Resultat ist dann eine News wie diese hier. Aus diesem Grund hab ich bis auf das Herabsetzen der Spannung noch nichts gemacht. Ich hoffe ja mal, dass sich die PCGH mal damit auseinandersetzt.
Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deine Erklärung  !


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. April 2011)

Man merkt schon das hier welche 0 Ahnung von Elektronik haben, und ja ich habe Elektroniker gelernt, zwar nur 2 Jahre aber immerhin

Kann ja jeder seine HW so schrotten wie er will, wer lieber 1minute 5 ghz hat als 3 Jahre 3.8 ist selber schuld


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (20. April 2011)

lieber 1sek 5,5ghz wie 20Jahre 4ghz!!!

Warum haut man sich Wakü Zeug rein wenn man seien CPU nicht ausreizt sondern mit 4 - 4,5ghz taktet was jeder 0815 Luftkühler locker und leise packt. Wäre mir das Geld nicht Wert wenn ich die Hardware nicht dementsprechend vordere das es ein Nutzen hat.
die meisten Kommentare dieser Art kommen von AMD User die seit Jahren in Sachen Leistung aus dumm aus der Wäsche gucken... ist mir mal aufgefallen die letzte Zeit. Mal sehen wie lange die 5,2 laufen bisher seit Wochen null Probs alles Rockstable.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. April 2011)

Naja du hast wohl wirklich keine Ahnung, klar hab ich ne Wakü und habe auch alles übertaktet mit Menschenverstand und Kenntnissen.

Die Temperaturen sind nicht das wichtigste, wenn du eine zu hohe Spannung hast, schlagen die bekanntlich dünnen leiter in der CPU durch und dann ist fertig Schluss.

Hatte meinen Phenom x4 auch auf 1.55 V aber nur kurz zum Testen 3.2@4.1 GHZ (Sprich 3 Minuten)


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

hier kann man sich ja mal köstlich amüsieren


Ich dachte OCen ist Volkssportnummer 1 weil man daran Spass haben soll, in dem moment denkt man doch nicht an die Effizienz, 

natürlich sollte man sich ein gesundes mittelmaß finden um sich von Gut und Böse zu unterscheiden,

ausser man hat das nötige Kleingeld um im Falle eines Schadens eine neue CPU zukaufen.

wenn man seine CPU ohne DICE, LN2 oder sowas auf 5,2GHz bringen kann why not?


Das macht eben das Ocen aus...

Ich würde meinen PII auch auf 4,3GHz laufen lassen wenn ich ne WaKü hätte...


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hatte meinen Phenom x4 auch auf 1.55 V aber nur kurz zum Testen 3.2@4.1 GHZ (Sprich 3 Minuten)



Ich hatte meinen PII X4 B50 @ 4,4Ghz @ 1,6V betrieben gehabt, aber auch nur zum Benchen, jetzt ist er im digitalen Himmel...hab dem den Kopf (HT) abgerissen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. April 2011)

geht aber nicht mit weniger als 1.5v


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

was die 4GHz?


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. April 2011)

@ XxThe BestionxX


Was hat das mit AMD usern zu tun, ich sag mal so warum soll ich mir einen Intel kaufen wenn die für jeden schei... ein neues Board bringen.

Wenn du mit deinen 5,2 GHz glücklich bist warum nicht, ist ja auch deine Sache. Was heißt nen AMD einfach hochziehen, wer sasgt dir das ich über den Multi gegangen bin?


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (20. April 2011)

Das mit den Boards haste recht. Aber selbst wenn man jetzt nen i5 oder i7 der letzten Generation hat sind die immer noch flotter. Hatte bisher immer AMD aber Intel hat einfach seit Jahren die Nase vorn in Sachen Performance. Mal sehen was Bulldozer so bringen wird. Mit hochziehen meinte ich das man die amd cpus auf 4ghz oder so hochziehen kann und bringt eh nichts weil die Rohleistung nicht da ist und pro/mhz Takt zu gering ist wegen der alten Architektur. Hatte vorher nen alten x2 Opteron im System der hat max OC 5Jahre gehalten und dann habe ich den verkauft. Glaube das wieder nur ein großer Hype gemacht wird wie es so oft ist. In paar Monaten wissen wir mehr^^

Und wie schon gesagt OC und max stabile ausloten macht einfach Spass. Habe mit 11 meinen 166per dip schalter auf nen 200mhz übertaktet.Man brauchte es damals auch nicht aber man war wieder auf dem neusten Stand und hatte Geld gespart. Deswegen oce ich um mit relativ wenig Geld viel rauszuholen und zu tüfteln. Nur einbauen und fertig wäre mir einfach zu langweilig ich muss was zum basteln haben 

Jeder wie er mag dem einen reichen 3,5 dem anderen 4 un dem nächsten 5. Ich gebe recht das es im Moment noch nicht so ausgenutzt werden kann außer benches aber man ist für die Zukunft gerüstet. We will see..

@Wakü. Sehe da im Moment bei CPUs 0,00 nutzen drin. Habe mit meinem Case und Silver Arrow mit Fankurve auch super Temps sogar mit 1,48V total unproblematisch. Dabei ist das ganze Sys noch sehr silent. Es kostet weniger ich kann mal eben flott was umbauen und der aufwand ist einfach allgemein weniger.

Bei GPUs sehe ich schon bei einigen nen vorteil weil da die temps mit ner guten Wakü schon mehr bringen. Vor allem bei SLI mit 2,3 oder4Karte hält man wohl die Lautstärke kaum noch aus. aber bei ner Sandy und einer GPU hat man es mit nem Silver Arrow + Shaman und gutem Case leise und kühl. Wenn schon ne Wakü dann dafür das man sich nochmal nen ganzen Stück von der Luftfraktion absetzt und nochmal ne Schippe drauflegt. So denke ich zumindest.


----------



## thescythe (20. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @ XxThe BestionxX
> 
> 
> Was hat das mit AMD usern zu tun, ich sag mal so warum soll ich mir einen Intel kaufen wenn die für jeden schei... ein neues Board bringen.



Kann ich Dir beantworten, dass einzige was Du von AMD willst, ramsch-CPUs mit brauchbarer Leistung incl. nicht unterstützter Features und 3 verschiedene CPU Generationen mit ein und denselben Chipset betreiben - Typischer ich bin doch nicht blöd Käufer, schnäppchenjäger/geizkragen 

Wenn ihr schon AMD unterstützen wollt, dann aber bitte auch so damit die Firma ein Profit davon hat und nicht immer fordern das auch asbach uralt Mainboards mit neuen CPUs kompatibel sein müssen - Ein Unternehmen wie AMD verdient auch an an den Chipsetzen und tragen auch dazu bei die Gewinne zu steigern, damit Forschung und Entwicklung weiterhin finanziert werden können 

Aber wenn Interessiert das schon, traurig !

Zum eigentlichen Thema weil hier schon seid zig Seiten nur Off-Topic geschrieben wird (auch von mir^^), gibt es anscheinend immer noch keine Beweise das es an der CPU liegt.

Fred kann geschlossen werden, meiner Meinung nach !


----------



## Pumpi (20. April 2011)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dennoch ist die CPU der Spannung solange wie du spielst ausgesetzt, ob da ein Kern oder mehrere laufen ist irrelevant. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wofür man 4,8GHZ braucht? Die Temp killt die CPU auf Dauer auch nicht, sondern Leckströme, Elektromigration usw...
> 
> Aber egal, OC ist Volkssport und jeder egal ob er Ahnung hat oder nicht meint das er 4GHZ oder mehr braucht.



Wer nicht versteht wofür man 4,8Ghz @ Sandy braucht, hat sich mit dem 2600K den falschen und überteuerten Prozessor gekauft, liebe Ralle !

Zock mal Anno 1404 mit einem I7 920 @ 4Ghz und anschließend mit einem 1155er @ 4,8Ghz bei 60fps im Vsync, dann weißt du wofür der Prozessor den du dir gekauft hast gebaut wurde. Du wirst Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht in der Flüssigkeit bemerken, aber warscheinlich zockst du mit deiner Sandy eh nur Konsolenports.

P.s: Ich hab meinen I7 920 der ersten Stunde dauernd mit 1,45 Volt und 3,8/4Ghz betrieben und der Prozessor erfreut sich bester Gesundheit. Selbst wenn er den Geist nach Jahren aufgegeben hätte, who cares, das Ding ist doch heute eh nur noch nen Appel und ein Ei Wert. Wenn Sandy K in 3 Jahren die Grätsche macht, anstatt in 6 Jahren an Altersschwäche zu sterben, ist das doch völlig nebensächlich. Wir werden in 2-3 Jahren PCI Express 3.0 Boards haben,  wen interessiert da noch Sandy ?

Die Diskussion geht schon ums Topic, im weitesten Sinne


----------



## Reigenspieler (20. April 2011)

thescythe schrieb:
			
		

> Zum eigentlichen Thema weil hier schon seid zig Seiten nur Off-Topic geschrieben wird (auch von mir^^), gibt es anscheinend immer noch keine Beweise das es an der CPU liegt.
> 
> Fred kann geschlossen werden, meiner Meinung nach !



Wo ist das Problem? Weitestgehend waren die Details zur Spannung doch im Topic. ^^ Immer soll alles geschlossen werden.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (20. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ehm """ TLB Bug """



Wie genau noch mal hat sich der TLB-Bug bei dir ausgewirkt?



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur CPUs die zu stark übertaktet wurden, jeder der einen 2600K hat will natürlich übertakten und manche übetreibens halt immens.


MMn muss man da unterscheiden, weshalb man übertaktet. Wenn dies einer als Hobby betreibt und weiß, dass ihm diese Übertaktung so gut wie nicht reale Vorteile bringt, dann sage ich ja gar nichts - ist hald ein Hobby und dann darf man auch teilweise sinnloses machen.

Was aber mich immer ärgert ist, dass so extrem viele einfach nur so übertakten, weil es alle machen und viele auch noch glauben, dass sie draus echte Vorteile ziehen. Diese Vorteile halten sich aber bei so hoher Grundleistung stark in Grenzen.
Ich finde diesen "Volkssport", wie er bereits hier genannte wurde, in dem meisten Fällen ´dämlich.



zøtac schrieb:


> (...)nur für 4GHz brauch ich keine Spannungserhöhung also wieso nicht?


Hmm, Garantieverlust, niedrigere Lebensdauer, höhere Temperatur --> höhere Lautstärke, höhere Leistungsaufnahme



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wofür man 4,8GHZ braucht



So sehe ich das auch. Nur seltens bringt es denjenigen tatsächlich was. Persönlich nenne ich das immer "seltsame (bzw. dämliche) Modeerscheinung" 

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass öfter die Frage gestellt wird "warum willst du überhaupt übertakten" wenn jemand danach z.B. in einem Forum fragt bzw. viele sollten sich selbst diese Frage stellen.

LG


----------



## Ralle@ (20. April 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Wer nicht versteht wofür man 4,8Ghz @ Sandy braucht, hat sich mit dem 2600K den falschen und überteuerten Prozessor gekauft, liebe Ralle !
> 
> Zock mal Anno 1404 mit einem I7 920 @ 4Ghz und anschließend mit einem 1155er @ 4,8Ghz bei 60fps im Vsync, dann weißt du wofür der Prozessor den du dir gekauft hast gebaut wurde. Du wirst Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht in der Flüssigkeit bemerken, aber warscheinlich zockst du mit deiner Sandy eh nur Konsolenports.
> 
> ...


 

Da ich Photoshop nutze ist der 2600K nicht fehl am Platze und der Preis ist angemessen, aber ich schweife ab.
Das Ole Anno 1404 kann ich selbst mit Stock Takt flüßig spielen, da muss die CPU nicht auf 4,8 oder 5GHZ laufen. OC bringt es einfach nicht zum zocken, gut für Benchrekorde lass ich es mir einreden, aber für den 24/7 Einsatz ist OC unnötig. Ich war auch so, ich brauch unbedingt 4GHZ oder mehr.
Dann habe ich mal näher angesehen was es wirklich bringt und außer Stromverschwenden bringt es nichts. Ich zocke jedes Game mit SGSSAA, da ist die Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals. Und ob ich dann bei einen Game mit 4,8GHZ 4 - 5FPS mehr habe, WAYNE.

Von daher, für was brauch ich 4,8GHZ?




LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Nur seltens bringt es denjenigen tatsächlich was. Persönlich nenne ich das immer "seltsame (bzw. dämliche) Modeerscheinung"
> 
> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass öfter die Frage gestellt wird "warum willst du überhaupt übertakten" wenn jemand danach z.B. in einem Forum fragt bzw. viele sollten sich selbst diese Frage stellen.
> 
> LG


 

Es fragt nur keiner, OC ist schon selbstverständlich und die meisten meinen mit 4GHZ aufwärts rennen die Games weit besser und natürlich im Schwanzmark bringt es mehr Points 

Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, ich würde 70W mehr verbrauchen und hätte keinen wirklichen nutzen davon da die Games mit meiner Einstellung Grafikkarten limitierend sind, würde ich mich ärgern.
Einen wirklichen Mehrgewinn durch CPU, RAM oder Graka OC hat man nicht, gut wer auf AA verzichtet schon aber da kann ich gleich auf einer Konsole zocken.

Ein Beispiel von mir, ich habe meine 570 Phantom auf 900 hochgezogen und Crysis 2 mit 2x SGSSAA gespielt und ich hatte heiße 4FPS oder ab und an 5FPS mehr. Dafür stieg der Verbrauch um knapp 55W, die Karte wurde wärmer und der Lüfter wurde hörbar. Das rechnet sich meiner Meinung nicht, entweder es ist spielbar dann brauch ich kein OC oder es ist unspielbar und dann ändert OC auch nichts oder nur bedingt was. Wenn ich ohne OC schon nur knapp 20FPS habe, dann ändern 25FPS auch nur bedingt was daran.

Das gleiche gilt für CPUs, wenn ein 2600K mit Standardtakt zu langsam ist, dann ändert OC auch nur bedingt was daran und da der 2600K selten wirklich ausgelastet wird brauch ich ihn auch nicht übertakten.


----------



## Scorpio78 (20. April 2011)

Kleiner Auszug aus Gigabyte-Manual:



> Load-Line Calibration
> Enables or disables Load-Line Calibration. This item allows you to adjust Vdroop at diffrent levels. Enabling Load-Line Calibration may keep the CPU voltage more constant under light and light and heavy CPU load. (Default:Auto)
> 
> >> Standard   Disables Load-Line Calibration and sets VDroop following Intel specifications.
> ...



Das sollte ja verständlich sein


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. April 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:


> was die 4GHz?


 
nein die 4.3 ghz die du gesagt hast...


----------



## Chris_1982 (20. April 2011)

Luxx was soll das sein noch nie von gehört. Ich glaube doch nichts was in so einem forum voller dreckscheisse steht.


----------



## Pumpi (20. April 2011)

> Von daher, für was brauch ich 4,8GHZ?



Ralle, ich erklärs dir nochmal ganz langsam, auch der ein oder andere enttäuschte AMD user sollte gut zuhören !

Ich bin bei meinem Monitor, Dell U2711@2560x1440p fast schon zwingend darauf angewiesen das ich 60 fps im Vsync habe. Ich brauche diese 60 fps stabil und nicht nur 95% der Zeit, oder aber ich habe ein leicht flackerndes und hüpfendes  Bild. Dich wird das vielleicht belustigen, mich belustigen Leute mit ordinären FullHD Monitoren.

Das ich mit einem I7 @ 4Ghz 95-98% der Zeit dieses Vsync von 60fps halten kann weiß ich selbst, ich weiß aber auch das mir die konstanten 60 fps nur ein SB @ 4,5 + XGhz bringen kann. Deshalb habe ich persönlich gleich auf 4,8Ghz gestellt, dann brauch ich mir da gar nicht lange Gedanken machen ob ich in irgendwelchen Games dann doch noch ein bißchen rauf oder runter gehen muß mit dem Takt. Die Kiste rennt wie hulle, und wenns Probleme gibt, dann liegt es nicht am Prozessor. Das ist Luxus den ich mir auch nicht von ein paar Erbsenzählern mieß reden lasse !

Wie man seinen Office Rechner am besten einstellt, bespricht man vielleicht besser auf c't. Wir befinden uns hier im PCGH Extreme Forum 



> Wenn ich ohne OC schon nur knapp 20FPS habe, dann ändern 25FPS auch nur bedingt was daran.



Du wiedersprichst dir in ein und dem selben Absatz selbst 

Wenn ich mit deinem Monitor 30fps hätte, dann würden mir 36fps sicherlich die 50 Watt auch noch Wert sein. Für das letzte quäntchen BQ Einstellung zock ich PC und eben nicht Konsole !

Es geht bei allem um die minnimum fps. Die müssen erstmal bei 60 gehalten werden, und das in anspruchsvollen Settings, das ist die Bench. Wenn nicht dann reicht auch ein 2500 ohne K. Den kann man denn auch mal wieder in ein paar Jahren noch für ein paar Taler los werden. Einen K kauft man um ihn zu nutzen, oder man verbrennt Geld und Qualität


----------



## Reigenspieler (20. April 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Kleiner Auszug aus Gigabyte-Manual:
> 
> Das sollte ja verständlich sein


 
slightly
moderately

Mit so genauen Angaben und Erklärungen kann ich eine Rakete auf den Mond schießen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (20. April 2011)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> slightly
> moderately
> 
> Mit so genauen Angaben und Erklärungen kann ich eine Rakete auf den Mond schießen.


 
Na dann, go go go!


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (21. April 2011)

@Pumpi

Es geht ja nicht darum, dass es niemanden etwas bringt. Selbst übertakte ich auch temporär (3 Klicks in K10stat), wenn ich zusätzliche Leistung z.B. beim Encoden brauche und schneller fertig sein will. Im Anschluss wird aber wieder das Undervoltingprofil geladen 

Es gibt natürlich schon Anwendungsfälle, wo Overclocking durchaus angebracht ist, so wie es z.B. auch bei deinen ziemlich extremen Settings scheint. Was mich aber auf die Palme bringt ist, wie schon gesagt, dass es (in diesem Umfeld) so viele nur aus dem Grund machen, weil es gerade Mode ist, bzw. weil es eben sozusagen quasi jeder macht - und eben nicht, weil sie mit der Mehrleistung was anfangen können, so wie von mir aus z.B. du oder (wenn ich temporär übertakte) ich.

Zusammengefasst:
Es gibt Fälle, wo Overclocking sinnvoll bzw. ok ist - wenn man die zusätzliche Leistung braucht, oder es einfach als Hobby betreibt (dann muss man sich aber darüber bewusst sein, dass Hobbys meist irrational (mit dementsprechenden Nachteilen, wie oben schon aufgeführt) sind und dies bei Gesprächen auch so festhalten und nicht meinen, durch das Übertakten ach so große Vorteile zu erhalten)
Dämlich ist es dann, wenn man es nur deshalb macht, weil es geht und weil es gerade fast jeder macht (ohne in die beiden genannten Bereiche zu fallen)...

Und das muss in die Köpfe rein und auch verbreitet werden...

LG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. April 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ralle, ich erklärs dir nochmal ganz langsam, auch der ein oder andere enttäuschte AMD user sollte gut zuhören !
> 
> Ich bin bei meinem Monitor, Dell U2711@2560x1440p fast schon zwingend darauf angewiesen das ich 60 fps im Vsync habe. Ich brauche diese 60 fps stabil und nicht nur 95% der Zeit, oder aber ich habe ein leicht flackerndes und hüpfendes Bild. Dich wird das vielleicht belustigen, mich belustigen Leute mit ordinären FullHD Monitoren.
> 
> ...


 
Naja so toll ist dein Bildschirm nun auch wieder nicht, jeder Wurm kann ein Downsampling machen (3840x2160), da hättest du dir die Kohle sparen können.

Glaube kaum das du den Unterschied zwischen 45 und 60 FPS erkennen würdest, oder hast du ein Terminatorauge?
Wenn das Bild flackert ohne Vsync solltest du vielleicht deinen überteuerten "Dell" Monitor zurückschicken, aber bei Dell kannst du 2-3 Monate auf den Service warten. so long..

Solange nur die CPU abraucht ists ja egal, kacke wirds wenn das Board auch noch am Arsch ist,


Zum Rendern verstehe ich CPU OC, aber zum zocken würde ich da eher die Grafikkarte hochziehen und die CPU ein bisschen, aber 4.8 ist schon was extrem finde ich.. aber wie gesagt, je nach Budget 

Wenn du mein System anschaust, das ist schwach gegen deines, aber ich kann auch alles auf 1080p FULL mit Vsync zocken, was zum Teufel zockst du den für Spiele die so Leistung ziehen?

Das mit dem "K" stimm ich dir zu, niemand kauft gerne ne "offene" CPU, aber wenn er bis zur nächsten Generation hält wär ja auch nicht übel 

Ich wohne in der Schweiz und hier hats viele reiche Leute, kenne auch einen der einen Carrera GT hat und jeden 2ten Monat neue Felgen braucht weil er im Stress immer seine Felgen am Bordstein verkratzt.. für manche ist so ein Prozessor ein Traum für andere wie sie einen Kaugummi im Kiosk kaufen, thats life' (Erfolg)


----------



## Pumpi (21. April 2011)

> Naja so toll ist dein Bildschirm nun auch wieder nicht, jeder Wurm kann ein Downsampling machen (3840x2160), da hättest du dir die Kohle sparen können.


 
Ich habe einen nativen ppi von 109 auf einem 27" Gerät. Was das an BQ im allgemeinen bedeutet können "kleine nicht sehende Würmer" leider nicht beurteilen. Da sind dann die 2160p nur noch das kleine Sahnehäubchen.

Ein FullHD Gerät @ 27" wird immer eine relativ grobe Pixeltapete sein, solange ich unter einen Meter Sitzabstand habe 



> Glaube kaum das du den Unterschied zwischen 45 und 60 FPS erkennen würdest, oder hast du ein Terminatorauge?


 
Den Unterschied zwischen 45 und 60 fps können teilweise Oma's warnehmen (ohne zusätzlichem Terminatorauge!)



> Wenn das Bild flackert ohne Vsync solltest du vielleicht deinen überteuerten "Dell" Monitor zurückschicken, aber bei Dell kannst du 2-3 Monate auf den Service warten. so long..


 
Dell tauscht die Geräte in der Regel von 48 Stunden, aber egal. Wer das beste will muß Kompromisse eingehen, solange die sich mit Geld und einer K CPU kompensieren lassen ist es für mich völlig in Ordnung.

Genau das ist der Punkt, einige Leute unterstellen hier das man keine Ahnung vom OC'en hat wenn man seine CPU ansatzweise ausreizt, denn es wäre ja unnötig. Ich sage das es Gründe gibt weshalb man seine CPU im Alltag auf 4,8Ghz setzen kann, und muß Leuten sagen, die das Gegenteil behaupten, das ihr Horizont einfach nur zu klein ist !



> Solange nur die CPU abraucht ists ja egal, kacke wirds wenn das Board auch noch am Arsch ist,


 
Recht hast du, Das hat mich gerad der Tod von meinem X58 Board gelehrt. Deswegen werde ich in Zukunft auch immer zwei, mehr oder weniger Leistungsfähige PC's im Haus haben !

Es kann halt immer passieren das irgendetwas abraucht. Sandy K ist halt ein Ritt auf dem Vulkan, wenn man sie ihrer Bestimmung zuführt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. April 2011)

Ja kann auch ohne OC passieren 
Dann hoffen wir das funzt jetzt, Asus Boards sind immer gut


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. April 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir beantworten, dass einzige was Du von AMD willst, ramsch-CPUs mit brauchbarer Leistung incl. nicht unterstützter Features und 3 verschiedene CPU Generationen mit ein und denselben Chipset betreiben - Typischer ich bin doch nicht blöd Käufer, schnäppchenjäger/geizkragen
> 
> Wenn ihr schon AMD unterstützen wollt, dann aber bitte auch so damit die Firma ein Profit davon hat und nicht immer fordern das auch asbach uralt Mainboards mit neuen CPUs kompatibel sein müssen - Ein Unternehmen wie AMD verdient auch an an den Chipsetzen und tragen auch dazu bei die Gewinne zu steigern, damit Forschung und Entwicklung weiterhin finanziert werden können
> 
> ...


 
Aha und was willst du jetzt von mir, ramsch ich werf nur ungern Geld aus dem Fenster


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. April 2011)

Naja, nur weil man eine Sandy "K" hat, heisst das ja noch lange nicht, dass man zwangsläufig übertakten muss. Wenn dann Bedarf fürs ocen sein sollte, dann bitte. Der Aufpreis zu einer non "K" Sandy ist jetzt auch nicht so gravierend, von daher.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (22. April 2011)

ich habe auch eine sandy bridge mit offenem Multi um mir für später den Rücken frei zuhalten.


----------



## Kuschluk (22. April 2011)

Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine sandy bridge mit offenem Multi um mir für später den Rücken frei zuhalten.


 
hab auch immer die beste hardware gekauft um später reserven zu haben. Heute wird direkt getaktet ! Später gibt es eh neue hardware und das ist mit der alten dann kaum aufzuholen.

Meine Gtx 480 läuft seit anfang mit 930 MHZ (sind ca 32% oder so)   Grafikleistung kann man nie genug haben ! (habe nur nen monitor mit 1920x 1200  und es ist bei crysis 1 noch eng 40 FPS)

Der i7 hat wahre wunder bewirkt zum phenom II 965 Black editon von amd (auf 3,8 ghz) und warum nicht 4,5 GHZ (das ist nicht viel OC und braucht nur 0,020 V mehr ) bei mir resultiert das dann in 1,248 V wenner davon kaputt geht gehter auch so kaputt.

ich höre hier immer  er geht kaputt er geht kaputt er geht kaputt auch bei nur mehr takt und gleicher spannung....

Ich bin ehr zögerlich und ängstlich aber auch interessiert ! 

Das einzige was ich gefunden habe zum Thema vorzeitiger verschleiß ist:

-Elektronenmigration die sollte sich wohl in grenzen halten bei moderatem OC (so habe ich zumindest die artikel verstanden)

-direkte Abrauchen wegen zu großer hitze oder sonst was (aber bei 48° max ist das auszuschließen)

Ich wäre sehr interessiert wenn hier mal einer was dazu sagt der wirklich ahnung  von der materie hat (mein wissen beschränkt sich da auf Wiki, und andere quellen die ich zum vergleichen heranzog=> das soll nicht heißen dass ich überhaupt keine ahnung habe und mich für dumm halte. ich sehe mich nur nicht in der lage jemandem tipps und ratschläge zu geben mein Wissen basiert auf erfahrungen und Ausprobieren (mir ist noch nie etwas abgeraucht ich war aber auch nie ganz vorne dabei beim OC)) 


Ich seh das locker  das gestänkere hier der AMD fraktion (hatte bis heute nur AMD 2400+ ,3200+,6000+,6400+,phenom II 940 , phenom II 965 Black und habe meherer athlon II verbaut bei bekannten) aber der schritt hat sich gelohnt und sandy ist einfach ein krasses teil. Guckt euch die umfrage von letztens an (PCGH seite )^^ viele interessante sachen dabei und der i7 2600k war das am meisten gewählte produkt!


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2011)

Elektromigration ist auch das Hauptproblem, zusammen mit einem schlichten Durchschlagen.

Das Problem ist, die Artikel etc. die sich damit beschäftigen sind halt auf alten Strukturgrößen 40nm+

Da hat es angefangen ein Problem zu werden. Mit jeder Verkleinerung wird das Problem aber größer! Waren früher noch 1,5V ok, ist das heute absolut nicht mehr in Ordnung.

Es ist halt schwer zu sagen, wie sich die Sache genau auswirkt, beim Umstieg von einem Fertigungsprozess auf den anderen. Es kommt ja auch immer noch auf die Schichtdicke an, nicht nur die Breite der Schicht. In was sowas aber resultieren kann, sieht man ja am SATA-Gate-Bug. 

Man sollte daher halt einfach am Anfang nicht gleich drauf los OC´en sondern sich die zeitliche Entwicklung erst mal anschauen, es sei denn man ist sich absolut bewusst, das jede Minute die CPU das zeitliche Segnen kann. Wenn einem das klar ist, und man dann nicht jammert np, aber das tun halt die wenigsten!

Auch allein an anheben des Taktes kann zu Problemen führen. Verschiedene Bauteile für die Taktgeber können da Probleme bekommen. Man kann halt NIE in die Hardware rein schauen, das ist halt das Problem. Daher lieber mit etwas Vorsicht ran gehen anstatt seine CPU zu burnen...


----------



## Ralle@ (23. April 2011)

Mit Sand gemacht - Intels neue "Sandy Bridge"-Vierkerne Core iX 2000 im Test - bertakten: Mehrklassen-Gesellschaft (Seite 34)


Anmerkung des Autors: Auch wenn es aktuell danach aussieht als hätte "Sandy Bridge" gewaltige Taktreserven wollen wir eindringlich davor warnen, diese mit zu hohen Spannungen voll auszuschöpfen. Auch wenn die angezeigten Temperaturen im grünen Bereich bleiben und selbst der Energieverbrauch nicht übermäßig ist, gibt es signifikante Risiken (beschleunigte Alterungseffekte, unentdeckte HotSpots, usw.) die zum plötzlichen Ableben der CPU führen können. Wer längere Zeit etwas von seiner CPU haben will, sollte daher unserer Meinung nach keine Spannungen oberhalb der hier verwendeten 1,3 Volt verwenden!


Für alle die meinen Sie können ohne 5GHZ nicht mehr leben


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. April 2011)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Mit Sand gemacht - Intels neue "Sandy Bridge"-Vierkerne Core iX 2000 im Test - bertakten: Mehrklassen-Gesellschaft (Seite 34)
> 
> 
> Anmerkung des Autors: Auch wenn es aktuell danach aussieht als hätte "Sandy Bridge" gewaltige Taktreserven wollen wir eindringlich davor warnen, diese mit zu hohen Spannungen voll auszuschöpfen. Auch wenn die angezeigten Temperaturen im grünen Bereich bleiben und selbst der Energieverbrauch nicht übermäßig ist, gibt es signifikante Risiken (beschleunigte Alterungseffekte, unentdeckte HotSpots, usw.) die zum plötzlichen Ableben der CPU führen können. Wer längere Zeit etwas von seiner CPU haben will, sollte daher unserer Meinung nach keine Spannungen oberhalb der hier verwendeten 1,3 Volt verwenden!
> ...


 
So ist es.
Mal schaun, wenn Ivy verfügbar ist. Dann solten ja manche gewarnt sein.
Zumindest hoffe ich, dass nicht all zu viel CPUs ihren Weg nach Valhalla antreten!


----------



## mikee (28. April 2011)

Ich habe nur Vcore manuell auf 1.16.
Der Rest ist auf Auto.(2600k@4ghz)
Muss ich alle Werte Manuell setzen?
Und wenn,von den meisten habe ich null Ahnung.
Die Einstellung Auto ist ja katastrophal.


----------



## Schrotty (8. September 2011)

Mir ist mein Asus P8P67 EVO Board samt Intel i7 2600k eingegangen nach 7 Monaten. Hatte immer die neuesten Bios Updates aber drauf. Lasse jetzt diese durch denn Händler tauschen, wenn ich dann die neuen bekomme, was soll ich dann beachten bezüglich einstellungen?


----------



## Skysnake (9. September 2011)

Alles @stock einfach betreiben? Mehr kannst du nicht machen. Wen du OC gemacht hast, dann wirst du neues Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen für neue Hardware. Deine Garantie ist dann ja futsch. Das vergessen leider sehr viele und knallen bei einem neuen Produkt gleich OC rein wie gestört


----------



## Schrotty (9. September 2011)

Ich bin kein OC User, will nur einfach das die neue CPU ned wieder nach 1/2 Jahr defekt ist wegen der Auto Einstellung und das ist ja die Stock Einstellung aber.


----------



## Skysnake (9. September 2011)

Dann beschwer dich bei Intel bzw. Dem MB-Hersteller. An den Einstellungen sollte es nicht liegen. Man kann aber immer mal eine "Montags" CPU/MB erwischen. Lass dir einfach neue Hardware geben, aber sag, dass du einen weiteren Ausfall nicht akzeptieren wirst und dann vom kauf zurück tritst , also ihn für nichtig erklärst. Dann haste dein Geld wieder und holst dir halt was richtig neues-


----------



## kaspar33333 (9. September 2011)

Schrotty schrieb:


> Mir ist mein Asus P8P67 EVO Board samt Intel i7 2600k eingegangen nach 7 Monaten. Hatte immer die neuesten Bios Updates aber drauf. Lasse jetzt diese durch denn Händler tauschen, wenn ich dann die neuen bekomme, was soll ich dann beachten bezüglich einstellungen?



Darf ich mal fragen welchen RAM du benutzt hast?

Link wäre interessant, danke


----------



## Schrotty (9. September 2011)

Speicher verwende ich OCZ Gold Low-Voltage Intel Edition DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-20


----------



## kaspar33333 (12. September 2011)

Okay habe ich mir gedacht, 

Intel gibt bei Sandy Bridges max 1,575 V VDIMM vor


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (13. September 2011)

Das kann es echt sein zu hohe Spannung der Rams soll sandy garnicht mögen^^


----------

